# Carpenter Ant Elimination



## SheeB (Feb 3, 2010)

Well after studying online and looking at the ants in question, my best uneducated guess would be they are carpenter ants and I am trying to get rid of them. 

They seem to mainly be found in the kitchen, and bathroom, or sometimes roaming around aimlessly as if they were lost. We keep the kitchen very clean, garbage is emptied often. Initially I saw 1-2 ants every night, then next week 2-3 every night so I became concerned.

I ordered some Maxforce Carpenter Ant Bait Gel and Advance Carpenter Ant Bait. Five days ago I sprinkled the Advance granular ant bait around the kitchen counter and put about half a dozen, dime sized drops of the gel on the kitchen counter as well. That night there was 3-4 ants and they did not really appear to be interested in either bait?! The next evening though there was 6-8 ants roaming around the kitchen counter though?? 

Is this stuff going to work, and if so how long should it be till I see no more ants?

Is it normal for the ants to not seem "interested" in the bait? I have not put anything else out as far as pesticides/insectides. I am in the process of stripping the old caulking around the house and re-sealing everything as a maintenace and prevention item.

Can anyone offer some answers to my questions and/or advise?

Thanks for reading my long-winded post. Please do ask if you have any questions or clarification of anything I have mentioned.

J


----------



## BugsBugMe (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently wrote an article on my blog that will help you get rid of the carpenter ants.

http://bugsbugme.blogspot.com/2010/05/ant-season-is-here.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Auggie56 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great article* BugsBugMe many thanks. I found at the Doit Best Hardware a foam product by Ortho that while I'm seeing dead aunts I know there are others. The instructions say it keeps killing for up to thirty days, and while I'm finding dead ants I know there has to be more. What I'm dealing with is a camper that I found a very small ceiling water leak. Fixing it was easy, but It was my fault it leaked. Last year I had to re-frame the rear bath walls but not the ceiling. I removed the ladder but when done I over looked reinstalling four screws in the top, which was the leak source. And I'm sure the entrance for the aunts. I have drilled small holes in the area of the old leak, and using the snorkel on the spray applied three applications, one per week. No ants after the third application but one was crawling on me last week. I know it's going to be a long road before I see ants no more, maybe.*


----------

